

Meet the 20-Year-Old Who Built a YouTube Product Review Empire - X-combinator
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/marques-brownlee/?mbid=social_twitter

======
Xoxox
He has a wonderful voice and his reviews are enlightening which makes him one
of the best Youtubers alive! but I also like www.youtube.com/user/DetroitBORG

